# Finally got my Starwood luggage thingy!



## arlene22 (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, we leave for Harborside next week, and today I got my luggage tag thingamabobber in the mail. I must admit I was feeling a bit left out when other Tuggers got theirs a while back. Now I realize they send it to you right before you're set to leave. The box says, "Are your bags packed?" Kind of cute. But not really practical, as it doesn't have a spot for your name/address. I guess it's just for decoration? We're taking friends with us and I'm not sure I won't feel a little silly with it hanging off my suitcase...Has anyone used theirs?


----------



## Sir Newf (Feb 8, 2006)

*Just rec'd mine too*

I was wondering if I'll have a problem getting through airport security w/that big metal luggage tag????  Anna (Sir Newf- my dog's name)....


----------



## nanc65093 (Feb 8, 2006)

We just received ours too. DH says he thinks we're supposed to use it as a weapon in case of emergency  Nancy


----------



## chrisfromOC (Feb 8, 2006)

Ours went straight to the trashcan.  I thought it would be a useful nametag instead of a heavy Starwood advertisement.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2006)

Some luggage tags are designed to help you spot your luggage on the luggage carousel at the airport, rather than for actual identification.  Could that be it?


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 9, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Some luggage tags are designed to help you spot your luggage on the luggage carousel at the airport, rather than for actual identification.  Could that be it?



Although DH concurred with the "weapon in case of an emergency" explanation, I agree with you, Denise, that the only useful thing about it is to spot your luggage quicker on the carousel. We are taking bets as to whether or not it survives the flight. The tag is very substantial and heavy, but the strap holding it does not look very sturdy.


----------



## stevens397 (Feb 9, 2006)

You're all wrong.  It's a coaster for drinks!


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 9, 2006)

stevens397 said:
			
		

> You're all wrong.  It's a coaster for drinks!



That's some big drink!


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 9, 2006)

I got this a while ago and thought it was USELESS.  It will add a lot of weight to my luggage, and I don't want to get charged by the airline because my bag is too heavy!!!  HAHA....


----------



## Sir Newf (Feb 9, 2006)

*Paper weight?*

It will make a nice paper weight at the office, a conversation piece- beats discussing work anyway....


----------

